# Como hacer programa VB para controlar aparatos externos via LPT



## masticas (May 11, 2010)

He aqui un tuto de como hacer para controlar con la PC aparatos externos, utilizando el puerto LPT y un programa hecho en visual basic

Ejemplo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1Afo9wQTj8&feature=player_embedded

yo en mi caso hare uno para controlar mi home theater
(semanas atras habia hecho uno, pero muy pobre)

Para empezar hay que saber como mandar informacion al puerto LPT
y como leer informacion del mismo

buscando tutoriales en internet pude hacerlo.
Ademas este programa se minimiza en el systray, lee y escribe para su configuracion
informacion en un archivo .INI y tiene un control de volumen de windows

El puerto LPT tiene 8 pins de salida, y mi home theater solo tiene 6 botones
osea que puedo utilizar solo 6 pins de salida del LPT
pero como no todo es tan bonito como se olle...
resulta que al encender la pc, esta manda un valor de 255 al puerto LPT
osea que se activan todos los pins de salida, y esto podria averiar mi home theater

ese problema se resuelve con un circuito utilizando el 4514, que es un decodificador binario decimal, ademas solo necesitare utilizar 4 pins de salida del LPT y poder tener hasta 16 funciones de salida.

para la entrada del LPT hay que tener en cuenta que por defecto los pins de entrada del puerto estan en estado ALTO, yo para mi circuito utilizare solo 4 pins de los 5 disponibles como entrada, 
este es el circuito que yo utilizo 


http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/2586/lptcontrol.jpg

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3825/11052010001.jpg

Como dije antes, a este programa le puedes programar las salidas y entradas, de esa manera lo adaptas a controlar lo que se te antoje.

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/660/configiv.jpg

He aqui el link del proyecto entero
http://cid-e3bc4b6eb0bee0d1.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?uc=1
, incluye el archivo inpout32.dll
es un instalable, ya que en algunas pc's no funcionan aunque solo se abran los proyectos basic, si esto llegase a pasar solo hay que utilizar el instalador


----------



## ls2k (May 11, 2010)

gracias compañero.. buscaba algo asi.. de hecho n el foro ya existe un programita para eso.. pero como para entretenimiento con nsecuncias y eso.. muy bueno tu aporte.. gracias.. saludos desde chile


----------



## Meta (May 12, 2010)

Hola:

Estoy haciendo control del puerto paralelo, claroque usaré los tres lenguajes, C#, C++ y VB .net.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/01/interfaz-puerto-paralelo.html

¿Sabes donde está ese .INI del Windows?

Aprenderé a manejar estas cosas.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## masticas (May 12, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy haciendo control del puerto paralelo, claroque usaré los tres lenguajes, C#, C++ y VB .net.
> 
> ...


Ah pues el archivo .INI lo inclui en el zip
pero no es necesario, cuando tu le pones "guardar configuracion"
automaticamente el programa creara un archivo INI con los datos que ingresaste.
Yo pense que era dificil, pero es muy facil.
aqui un tuto de como hacerlo, es muy facil
http://www.recursosvisualbasic.com.ar/htm/listado-api/159-leer-grabar-archivo-ini.htm
yo de ahi aprendi, saludos.


----------



## Meta (May 12, 2010)

Gracias. Lo tendré en cuenta para hacer cosas de estas con Visual Studio .net. Para manejar aparatos es bueno que lo controles con relés.


----------



## taylox (May 2, 2012)

me pasa lo mismo q ati pero con al diferencia q con la electronica no me llevo me podrias ayudar a entender como devo conectar el 4515 al conector lpt ya q estoy tratando de ingeniarmelas para un alimentador automatico de peces 
entonces me pasa lo mismo que ati

resulta que al encender la pc, esta manda un valor de 255 al puerto LPT
osea que se activan todos los pins de salida, 

ese problema se resuelve con un circuito utilizando el 4514, que es un decodificador binario decimal, ademas solo necesitare utilizar 4 pins de salida del LPT y poder tener hasta 16 funciones de salida.

aver si me ayudas conq  logre hacer q prenda led soy feliz con eso em basta ya lo otro es programacion q es mi fuerte


----------



## masticas (May 2, 2012)

taylox dijo:


> me pasa lo mismo q ati pero con al diferencia q con la electronica no me llevo me podrias ayudar a entender como devo conectar el 4515 al conector lpt ya q estoy tratando de ingeniarmelas para un alimentador automatico de peces
> entonces me pasa lo mismo que ati
> 
> resulta que al encender la pc, esta manda un valor de 255 al puerto LPT
> ...



http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/50871/FAIRCHILD/4515B.html
hay esta un enlace para que sepas por donde empezar


----------



## taylox (May 2, 2012)

gracias vere q se puede hacer


----------



## miguelus (May 3, 2012)

Buenos días.

Aquí os dejo un ejemplo de control del Puerto Paralelo, está escrito en VB6.
Podemos encender y apagar "cosas" poniendo a "0" o a "1" cualquiera de los 8 Bit.
Está el código fuente por lo que podéis modificar todo lo que queráis.
Se utiliza una DLL que es gratuita para fines particulares (no es mia)
La libreria IO.DLL hay que copiarla dentro de C:/Windows/System32.

Espero que os sea de utilidad.

Sal U2

Pues parece que no ha subido la utilidad... esta tarde lo reenvío

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (May 3, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
Lo prometido es deuda.
Aquí os dejo la DLL y un pequeño programa de prueba.

Sal U2


----------

